

Wikipedia: Are you evil? - glitch003
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Are_you_evil%3F

======
nmridul
Its categorized as Essays -

This essay contains the advice or opinions of one or more Wikipedia
contributors. Essays may represent widespread norms or minority viewpoints.
Consider these views with discretion. Essays are not Wikipedia policies or
guidelines.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_essays](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_essays)

------
Tenoke
So everyone who isn't a contributor (helping) but only a user (using this to
their advantage) is evil..?

------
undantag
I don't really think answer #2 is aimed at lurkers, but rather people who
contribute edits for their own gain rather than to be helpful.

No need to get upset, move along.

------
yiedyie
If you are not their serf on their plantation you have to burn in a fire, even
if you don't use Wikipedia for a profit.

------
klez
Maybe I'm still half asleep or whatever, but I don't get it.

What point is this trying to make?

~~~
akst
The point they are trying to make is, it's selfish (or evil) to not contribute
to wikipedia, while taking advantage of its utility.

Something along those lines.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
So if you become jaded about perpetual Talk wars, edit reverts, pissing
contests about who is really the expert or what is really notable, and decide
that you just don't want to work with those cliquy self-appointed arbiters of
what is right and fair, then you're evil?

Are there degrees of evil? If you used to contribute before your underwear
burned away, are you less evil?

Do you start off good (when you first find wikipedia) and become evil by
leeching?

Or is it the exposure to the dirty secrets of its inner workings that make you
evil? With good arising from joining the fight against those machinations?

How is this category notable, BTB?

